

Beaker Notebook v1.0 released – open-source polyglot data science web app - spot
http://beakernotebook.com

======
smhx
Can someone familiar compare and contrast it with iPython Notebook (which also
has support for any language/package that writes an ipython kernel plugin)

~~~
spot
yes. contrast:

1) Beaker is language neutral from the ground-up, and not only can you mix
languages, they can communicate. IPython does not have good support for
multiple languages in the same notebook. And the backend is still pretty
python-specific. Jupyter is working to address this, but I don't know how far
along they are or how far they are going to take it.

2) Beaker UI has some nice new features: eg hierarchical sections that you can
open and close, and one-click sharing.

3) Beaker is highly configurable and extensible via plug-in APIs so you or
your organization can add your own languages, media types, security and
authentication protocols, data sources, formats, menus, etc, and not have to
worry about merging when a new version comes out.

4) Beaker has a great R backend.

5) Beaker is hiring! See
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/936.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/936.html)
and
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/935.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers/position/935.html)

compare:

1) Both have the same notebook and cell document metaphor.

2) Both are Open Source.

3) Both are great tools that I love.

~~~
jchendy
It's perhaps also worth noting that Beaker's Python evaluator is an IPython
kernel. So anybody who's familiar with IPython can continue using their
favorite %% magics, etc.

Also, Beaker can import IPython notebooks, so it's easy to try it out and see
the UI differences for yourself in the context of your actual work.

------
spot
the easiest way to run it is via the docker container:
[https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/beakernotebook/beaker/](https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/beakernotebook/beaker/)

------
crocop271
So cool!

